# 1799 ARP Standards "cheap"



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2008)

I got this from my abebooks want list today. It is a rebind (sounds ugly) but it gets the price down considerably. Hopefully for a nice ARP home. It does not say; so ask if it is complete from main title page through the t&J Swords advertisement in the back after the Errata (pp. 614 and 615 unnumbered). **ok, I note from the fuller description online that it is complete; minor tears**
We're pleased to tell you that Abebooks.com has successfully found the following book(s) you want.

Your Want: # ARP
Title: The constitution and standards of the Associate-Reformed;

We have matched your Want with one or more books now available on our Web site, including the following (please note that only the lowest and highest price matches made today are displayed):

1. The Constitution and Standards of the Associate-Reformed Church in, ASSOCIATE-REFORMED CHURCH IN NORTH AMERICA.
North America. New-York: Printed by T. & J. Swords, No. 99, Pearl-street. 1799., 1799, , PRESBYTERIAN REFORMED DISCIPLINE EPB AM 18TH NY SWORDS, Octavo.[ Sometime rebound in heavy bright yellow library buckram with sans-serif black lettering on spine and new endpapers, bookplate of M.S.
Bookseller: Stroud Booksellers, ABAA, Williamsburg, WV
Price: US$ 75.00

View or Order this Book:
The Constitution and Standards of the Associate-Reformed Church in: ASSOCIATE-REFORMED CHURCH IN NORTH AMERICA.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2008)

ooohhhh honey, I found something on the internet...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> ooohhhh honey, I found something on the internet...


You found: Perhaps the most handsomely printed of the American versions of the Westminster Standards (full set I believe; ARP changes to the WCF and LC, with some changes to the Sum of Saving Knowledge because of Dr. Mason's objection to the term covenant of redemption; still one of my favs; not "the" favorite, but my favorite of the American I think).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 30, 2008)

This reeks of Josiah!!!!!


----------



## Josiah (May 30, 2008)

I need to visit Abed more often it seems.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 14, 2008)

*Another one*

Here is another 1799 ARP that is not so cheap as the one above and the description of its shape is not encouraging. Only go for it if you just have to have one.
THE CONSTITUTION AND STANDARDS OF THE ASSOCIATE-REFORMED CHURCH IN NORTH AMERICA (LEATHER BOUND)


----------

